# zufliegen



## Wordspin18

Goedemorgen iedereen.

In Derrickaflevering/Derrick-aflevering/Derrick aflevering [indien mogelijk, doorhalen wat onjuist is] 262 (Season 23, Episode 08) - de chronometer van de video staat op 05:21- zegt iemand: "[ich rede] ueber ihre Begabung. *Flug alles zu *in der leichtesten Weise ..."

Is er een vergelijkbare uitdrukking bestaande uit werkwoord + geprefixeerd voorzetsel  (in de onbepaade wijs) in het Nederlands?

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## ThomasK

In een aflevering van _Derrick_ (_Derrick_-aflevering???) hoorde je vermoedelijk "Flieg …", want "Flug" is een nomen. Ik begrijp niet in wat er bedoeld wordt… 

Ik zie niet direct iets met "vliegen" , maar we hebben massa's scheidbare verba natuurlijk. We kennen bv. "aanvliegen", "uitvliegen", enz., maar "toevliegen"? Wel zie ik mij "op iets toe vliegen", maar dat is geen prefix...


----------



## Wordspin18

Goedemorgen!

Ik durf de link hier niet te geven, ben in de eerste dagen al meermalen met een bijdrage "in quarantaine" geweest, dwz die bijdragen kregen op een roze-rood achergrond het opschrift" this post is invisible to the public eye and is awaiting moderator approval " - het citaat is niet helemaal letterlijk, want ik heb het in de consternatie nooit gekopieerd.
Het was (titel gekopieerd van YouTube):  =262= Derrick Riekes trauriger Nachbar (1996)  [Seizoen 23 Aflevering 08]. De chronometer van de YT-video staat op 5:21.

Fliegen - flug - geflogen is toch het paradigma van het sterke werkwoord dat jullie oosterburen gebruiken voor vliegen/voler/volare/to fly?
Ik heb de vraag gesteld omdat me ik me *zeer *vaag iets meen te herinneren - zo vaag, dat ik aan mijn geheugen twijfel - in de geest van *aan*vliegen, maar ja, dat betekent (ook) iets zeer onaangenaams.


----------



## ThomasK

_Fliegen, *flog*, geflogen_… ;-). O ja, _aanvliegen, aanvliegroute_: zeer juist, een beetje zoals aankomen. Maar dan nog: "F_lieg alles zu"_??? [ik kan wel niet meer antwoorden, vrees ik, tot zondagavond...]


----------



## Wordspin18

Ik heb me niet duidelijk uitgedrukt.

Zeg je om aan te geven wat de Duitsers bedoelen met: "Ihr flug alles zu, in sehr leichter Weise"-vgl Derrick Folge 262, 05:21. Dwz omgeformuleerd "Ze was overal goed in, zonder dat ze daar de minste moeite voor hoefde te doen" - *kun je dat in B en NL weergeven met*: Ze kon alles, *het vloog haar aan* / het *kwam haar aangevlogen*?
Ik meen het ooit gehoord te hebben.
Maar nu twijfel ik aan mijn geheugen, omdat (iemand) aanvliegen ook (iemand) attaqueren betekent.


----------



## ThomasK

H,a "Ihr flog alles zu", dat begrijp ik beter. Misschien "alles valt haar in de schoot", "alles in de schoot geworpen krijgen"... ik zie geen werkwoord met aan-, maar "aanvliegen" kan inderdaad 'attaqueren', 'aanvallen' betekenen... 

Nu, je kan altijd uitmuntend.de proberen. Dat is nu even offline door een technisch probleem, maar hopelijk wordt er snel een oplossing voor gevonden...


----------



## Wordspin18

Prachtsuggestie, dank je!


----------

